# Using Bausch and Lomb Irrigating Eye wash



## Toby Cooper (May 30, 2008)

Hi,
I'm wondering about the eye wash do you just but a few drops in their eye or do you put enough to flush their eyes out, as in other post said to use it twice a day.
Also I let Toby outside to potty and when he comes inside he starts chewing on his feet, I wonder if he's allergic to the dead grass. I've changed his food and when I bathe him I don't let him stand in water I pour the water over him so the soapy water goes down the drain and that way he's not standing in the soapy water.
Linda and Toby


----------



## Cosy (Feb 9, 2006)

Just a few drops will usually wash out any debris and soothe the eye.

I don't know about allergies but I do know if my dog's feet get dirty she chews them
or rather tries to clean them. Maybe yours has a dirt phobia too.


----------



## jmm (Nov 23, 2004)

QUOTE (Toby Cooper @ Jan 23 2009, 10:40 AM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=711968


> Hi,
> I'm wondering about the eye wash do you just but a few drops in their eye or do you put enough to flush their eyes out, as in other post said to use it twice a day.
> Also I let Toby outside to potty and when he comes inside he starts chewing on his feet, I wonder if he's allergic to the dead grass. I've changed his food and when I bathe him I don't let him stand in water I pour the water over him so the soapy water goes down the drain and that way he's not standing in the soapy water.
> Linda and Toby [/B]


You might try rinsing the feet after you come in. 

In the height of pollen season, I often flush the eyes out. They're so low to the ground I'm sure those little eyes need it!


----------



## cleooscar (May 28, 2008)

I'm going to try this tonight. Pasha always looks like he has eye allergy (reddish rim and weepy). The one we got from the vet where we put it on a cotton pad and wipe over the area did absolutely nothing.


----------



## princessre (Dec 23, 2008)

I flush the eyes out for a few seconds each. The pup looks like his eyes are brighter and feel much more comfortable afterwards too.


----------



## Toby Cooper (May 30, 2008)

Thanks for the help, today it is snowing and that should also help clean the air. Toby didn't mind me putting the drops in his eyes.
Linda and Toby :thumbsup:


----------



## cleooscar (May 28, 2008)

There are 2 types of B&L Eye Wash. Should I be getting Advanced Eye Relief or Collyrium for Fresh Eyes Eye Wash? Here's their site http://www.bausch.com/en_US/consumer/visio...s/eye_wash.aspx

The ingredients for Advanced Eye Relief are Active Ingredients: Purified water - eyewash; Inactive Ingredients: boric acid, sodium borate and sodium chloride. Hydrochloric acid and/or sodium hydroxide may be used to adjust pH. PRESERVATIVE ADDED: Edetate disodium and sorbic acid.

The ingredients for Collyrium for Fresh Eyes are Active Ingredients: Purified water - eyewash; Inactive Ingredients: Boric acid, sodium borate and sodium chloride.
PRESERVATIVE ADDED: benzalkonium chloride (0.01%).

Just want to make sure I pick up the right one. Thanks.


----------



## princessre (Dec 23, 2008)

The advance eye relief....Let us know if it helps! :biggrin:


----------



## Cosy (Feb 9, 2006)

I only use the Collyrium Fresh Eyes...not the advanced.


----------



## cleooscar (May 28, 2008)

I'll pick them both up and try (one at a time). I can only buy them from Buffalo, NY which is 2 hrs away so I'll get both to save a trip. Thanks again.


----------



## LJSquishy (Feb 27, 2008)

I purchased the B&L Advanced Eye Relief Wash today to try on London. I tested it in my eyes first to make sure it didn't feel like some sort of chemical eye wash...it was fine. I'm hoping it will help with the tiny bit of tear staining she has, but if not, I'm sure it's good for her eyes anyway.


----------

